
Exercise can cancel out the booze, says study - matttah
http://www.cnn.com/2016/09/07/health/exercise-alcohol-and-death-risk/index.html
======
PaulHoule
I remember talking with a football player in the gym when I was in high
school. He told me that the coach had told him the opposite: if he had one
drink that would undo the effects of a week worth of training. He believed it
too.

